# Not renewed liability insurance



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys
I have a TLC car which will not be driven for couple of weeks. Liability insurance is expired yesterday, will I have a problem if I don’t renew the insurance for a couple of weeks while I am not driving it ?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

temdriver said:


> Hi guys
> I have a TLC car which will not be driven for couple of weeks. Liability insurance is expired yesterday, will I have a problem if I don't renew the insurance for a couple of weeks while I am not driving it ?
> Thanks


You might - it's called lapse in coverage. Some insurance companies will let you go, say, a month (assuming you're not driving the car) but others won't touch you for a year after that short lapse.

I know this because I gave up my car a few years ago and cancelled my policy. Decided I'd probably want to rent cars every once in a while and non-owners liability coverage is needed in my state. I got this coverage a couple weeks after cancelling my auto policy. Fast forward nine months and I go to buy my car - I have an agent and want to go through them. The dealership had an agent and they wanted to give me a quote (may have been State Farm, not sure)...sure, I say. Well, they come back and told me they can't insure me because I had a lapse in coverage for two weeks and I'd have to wait a year after that lapse. I'm like, yeah, but I didn't even have a car! Nope, didn't matter, they couldn't do it. I didn't care, because I already had my agent get me a policy through another company. Just bizarre to me!


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you so much, useful explanations, if I have a lapse in my insurance in NYC while not driving the car, do I have to return the TLC playes ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

temdriver said:


> Thank you so much, useful explanations, if I have a lapse in my insurance in NYC while not driving the car, do I have to return the TLC playes ?


That I don't know. Maybe trying posting in the NYC forum? &#128513;


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you , I will look for that 😁👍


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lapse in coverage is a bad Idea.... Much smarter to change your coverage to the highest deductibles and kill off any add ons like towing and such... And reduce coverage to absolute minimum.... Might still cost you some money.... But I promise it will be less than the increase in your premiums for a LAPSE.....


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Instead of letting it lapse, renew it then contact the insurance company directly and suspend it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

In New York if insurance lapse you must turn in plates


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

temdriver said:


> Thank you so much, useful explanations, if I have a lapse in my insurance in NYC while not driving the car, do I have to return the TLC playes ?


Yes, also if it's your first time in the last 36 months that you have a lapse, and it's less than 90 days, you have the option of paying a civil penalty to get your registration active again:

https://dmv.ny.gov/insurance/how-pay-insurance-lapse-civil-penalty
You'll get a letter from the DMV once they realize you don't have active coverage. Don't ignore that because your registration will be suspended and then your plate will be in the license plate scanner database on all the cop cars and you'll be pulled over pronto.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

temdriver said:


> Hi guys
> I have a TLC car which will not be driven for couple of weeks. Liability insurance is expired yesterday, will I have a problem if I don't renew the insurance for a couple of weeks while I am not driving it ?
> Thanks


Yes if you pass 30 days they will uprate your premiums. You have TLC without comprehensive? If a tree falls on it, no luck. No uninsured motorist? If someone hits your car no luck. As for TLC status, I would not chance it. Recently I let insurance expire and DMV threatened to revoke registration if not restored. Car was being undriven, and is in the shop, but I put on some appropriate coverage with lower mileage and limits. Now, beauty, DMV sent me my renewal form.


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Yes if you pass 30 days they will uprate your premiums. You have TLC without comprehensive? If a tree falls on it, no luck. No uninsured motorist? If someone hits your car no luck. As for TLC status, I would not chance it. Recently I let insurance expire and DMV threatened to revoke registration if not restored. Car was being undriven, and is in the shop, but I put on some appropriate coverage with lower mileage and limits. Now, beauty, DMV sent me my renewal form.


I have full collusion and I had to renew my liability couple of weeks ago because they were going to suspend my registration


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

temdriver said:


> I have full collusion and I had to renew my liability couple of weeks ago because they were going to suspend my registration


Better watch that collusion. Look what a mess it made in Congress.


----------

